# Necron and tau Allies?



## aao_kings (Apr 14, 2014)

First of all sorry for any spelling mistakes, also if I post this in the wrong place or am doing something incorrectly please tell me so I may rectify it. I just had an idea when browsing the GW store, what if Tau and Necrons had an alliance, but I did not know the practicaty of it, is how affective it would be in a battle so I thought I would ask on the forms. I know Iit would look good many Necrons in Tau colours but did not know if allys of convenience had some different rules other that no phyker power etc I though many to make my Necrons better many add a boardside to augment anti tank or a riptide to add some more fire power to the army? Also extended night fighting with black sun filters, surly that would bean advantage. Many someone could give me some ideas thanks in advance :grin:


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I actually have an idea for an army that I'm slowly building, involving a Necron Army with a Firebase Support Cadre formation along side it. Allies of Convenience basically make the army work well together, but troops don't benefit from each other (Necrons can't use Markerlights, Tau can't use Targeting Array), can't be in squads together, can't effect each other with powers (not that either have any). However, they don't actively fight each other, either.

Both armies have strong firepower and some great 'toys' in their big units. And honestly, both have pretty strong troops, also. Tau do NOT lack for anti-air with all their velocity trackers and missile pods, but being able to throw some Night Scythes in all over is a great help, too.


----------



## aao_kings (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank for the reply any ideas for some good Tau units to help the Necrons, Im kind of new to Tau?


----------

